# my ella bella



## laurajoshua05 (Mar 8, 2009)

today i gotta have my baby put to sleep she is 18 months


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

I've just read your other thread 

I'm so deeply sorry for you all

Rest in peace puppy xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I cant say how sorry i am for you


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww im so sorry for your loss  hugs


----------



## laurajoshua05 (Mar 8, 2009)

thankyou for your kind replys x


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

really sorry for your loss. it must be so hard big hugs coming your way


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## laurajoshua05 (Mar 8, 2009)

my first night without her has been hard went 2 bed crying just keep wakin up and woke up crying to i need 2 pull myself together just would like 1 last cuddle and 1 last lit lick she was a very licky girl so cuddly and lovely would never had hurt no1 why do i get the worse luck


----------



## Poppy2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So young  RIP Young one. 

Im not aware of the full reasons why but I amr eally sorry for your pain


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

So young so sad


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

laurajoshua05 said:


> my first night without her has been hard went 2 bed crying just keep wakin up and woke up crying to i need 2 pull myself together just would like 1 last cuddle and 1 last lit lick she was a very licky girl so cuddly and lovely would never had hurt no1 why do i get the worse luck


I am so sorry for your loss.
Your crying is a natural part of bereavement. It's a very painful time and it shows that you loved her dearly and miss her very much.
You will stop crying soon and happy memories of her will make you smile again.
When I lost one of mine suddenly I couldn't work for a few days.You think that you will never laugh and enjoy life again, you will.
Don't beat yourself up by saying "I must pull myself together".
You have had a shock and it will take time.

R.I.P Ella Bella and run free at Rainbow Bridge xxx


----------

